# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  كيفية التخلص من الصداع أثناء الرقية الشرعية؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كيفية التخلص من الصداع أثناء الرقية الشرعية؟*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*هل هذا الصداع لا يحدث الا أثناء الرقية ؟
وهل يصحبه أثناءها أعراض أخرى تخص القدمين أو اليدين , أو سائر الجسد ؟
وها توجد أعراض اخرى مثل التثاؤب أو فشل في الأعضاء أو ضيق في التنفس أو غيرها أم أنه لا يشعر الا بالصداع ؟
فمعرفة كل هذه التفاصيل يسهل الاجابة 
ومبدئيا يستعمل زيت الزيتون بعد أن يقرأ عليه ويدهن به الجبهة , ولا مانع من شربه 
فيبدو ان هذا من أثر العين 
*

----------


## المعيصفي

بارك الله فيكما 
لا شك أن الرقية يستشفى بها من الأمراض 
وهي بالرقى النبوية فهي عبادة وسنة نبوية يتقرب إلى الله بها .
*قال* *شيخ* *الإسلام* *ابن* *تيمية* :
*"* *الرقى* *بمعنى* *التعويذ* *و* *الاسترقاء* *لطلب* *الرقية* *هو* *من* *أنواع* *الدعاء* *"* 
*[* *مجموع* *الفتاوي** (**1**/**182**/**183** ]*

*وقال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى :

" الرقية لها جانب ثاني . الرقية عبادة سواء نفعت أو ما نفعت هي عبادة*

*هي دعاء ..الرجل يدعو الله عز وجل فقد يستجاب له وقد لا يستجاب له فكون مشكوك الإستجابة ما بنقول نحن نلحقها كطلب الرقية لا ..لأنه طلب الرقية طلب منالعبد من العبد .
لكن أنت لما تدعو الله برقية أو بدعاء مطلق مثلا هذه عبودية كما قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام " الدعاء هو العبادة ". الرقية هي العبادة فسواء تحقق أثرها أو لم يتحقق فهما سواء لأنها عبادة .*

*السائل : الرقية هي العبادة عطفتها على الدعاء ولا في حديث ثاني أن الرقية هي العبادة .
الشيخ : لا ما في حديث بس كبيان ."
[ الشريط رقم 62 8 ]*


لذا فإن الانتفاع بها يكون عند توفر شروط قبول العبادة وهي الإخلاص والمتابعة 
فإن كانت الرقية كذلك حصل الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى .
فالدواء المادي إن تعاطاه المريض فإن كان موافقا للداء حصل به الشفاء وتخفيف الآلام . فإن لم يحصل الشفاء أو ازدادت الآلام فهذا دليل على عدم الموافقة .
كذلك ما يحصل أثناء الرقية من صداع أو صرع أو صراخ وووو غيرها من الأمور التي نراها في المقاطع المصورة لأصحاب مهنة الرقية الباطلة فهي دليل على خلل هذا الرقية وبطلانها بانتفاء الشرطين أو أحدهما والأغلب هو انتفاء الشرطين لأن النية لأكل المال ولم نر أحد منهم يرقي برقية موافقة للرقى النبوية .
وأما عن استعمال القراءة في الزيت فهي ليست من السنة بل هي خلاف السنة التي تكون بالقراءة المباشرة على المرض .
والله أعلم .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



			
				كذلك ما يحصل أثناء الرقية من صداع أو صرع أو صراخ وووو غيرها من الأمور  التي نراها في المقاطع المصورة لأصحاب مهنة الرقية الباطلة فهي دليل على  خلل هذا الرقية وبطلانها بانتفاء الشرطين أو أحدهما والأغلب هو انتفاء  الشرطين لأن النية لأكل المال ولم نر أحد منهم يرقي برقية موافقة للرقى  النبوية .
			
		

الرقية بابها واسع , ولا يشترط فيها التقيد بالطريقة النبوية 
لذلك رقى بعض الصحابة الذي لدغته عقرب  بالفاتحة ابتداء منهم لا اتباعا لسنة سابقة حتى قال لهم النبي عليه السلام 
((وَمَا أدراك أنها رقية  )
بل الأصرح من ذلك ما جاء في الحديث الصحيح
عن عَوْفِ بنِ مالك، قال: كنَّا نَرْقِي في الجاهلية، فقُلنا: يا رسولَ الله، كيف ترى في ذلك؟ فقال: "اعرِضُوا عليَّ رُقَاكُمْ،  لا بأس بالرُّقى ما لم تكُن شِرْكاً")
فهذه رقى كانوا يرقون بها في الجاهلية قبل الاسلام , وقد عرضت على النبي عليه السلام فأقرها لخلوها من الشرك

أما ما يحدث في الرقية من آلام وصراخ وبكاء واضطراب , فهذا المخبر فيه ليس كالمعاين 
وقد تحدث أشياء تفوق كل تصور ولو كنت قريبا مني لأحضرتك يا أخي معي لتستيقن وتستوثق وترى بعينيك ما لم يخطر لك على بال 
والحالات التي مرت علي تفوق عدد المشاركات التي كتبتها هنا 





			
				وأما عن استعمال القراءة في الزيت فهي ليست من السنة بل هي خلاف السنة التي تكون بالقراءة المباشرة على المرض .
والله أعلم .
			
		

من قال هذا ؟
النبي عليه السلام لم يثبث عنه أنه قرأ القرآن على مبتلى , ولكن روي عنه أنه أمر الشيطان أن يخرج من جسد صبي فامتثل 
وهذا أمر لا نطيقه ولم نبلغه وان روي عن بعض الأئمة ما يشبهه
وقد روي في القراءة على الماء حديث عند أبي داود وابن حبان -وان ضعفه الألباني - فقد اعتمده غيره
قال  ابن باز في الفتاوى 
(ولا حرج في القراءة في الماء والزيت في علاج المريض والمسحور والمجنون، ولكن القراءة على المريض بالنفث عليه أولى وأفضل وأكمل، وقد خرج أبو داود رحمه الله بإسناد حسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ لثابت بن قيس بن شماس في ماء وصبه عليه.
وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا بأس بالرقى ما لم تكن شركا  » 
وهذا الحديث الصحيح يعم الرقية للمريض على نفسه وفي الماء والزيت ونحوهما، والله ولي التوفيق.)انتهى
وفي مجموع فتاوى العثيمين 
(روى أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة بإسناده عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها كانت لا ترى بأساً أن تعوذ بالماء ثم يصب على المريض.
 من الكتاب المذكور، 
قال صالح يعني ابن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهما الله تعالى ربما اعتللت فيأخذ أبي قدحاً فيه ماء فيقرأ عليه، ويقول لي: اشرب منه، واغسل وجهك ويديك. وذكر نصوصاً أخرى.)انتهى

قال ابن مفلح 
(وَرَوَى أَحْمَدُ أَنَّ يُونُسَ بْنَ حَبَّابٍ كَانَ يَكْتُبُ هَذَا مِنْ حُمَّى الرِّبْعِ
 قَالَ أَحْمَدُ فِي رِوَايَة مِنْهَا فِي الرَّجُلِ يَكْتُبُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي إنَاءٍ ثُمَّ يَسْقِيهِ لِلْمَرِيضِ قَالَ لَا بَأْسَ قَالَ مِنْهَا قُلْت لَهُ فَيَغْتَسِلُ بِهِ قَالَ مَا سَمِعْتُ فِيهِ بِشَيْءٍ.
قَالَ الْخَلَّالُ إنَّمَا كُرِهَ الْغُسْلُ بِهِ لِأَنَّ الْعَادَةَ أَنَّ مَاءَ الْغُسْلِ يَجْرِي فِي الْبَلَالِيعِ وَالْحُشُوشِ فَوَجَبَ أَنْ يُنَزَّهَ مَاءُ الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلَا يُكْرَهُ شُرْبُهُ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ الِاسْتِشْفَاءِ  .))
ثم قال ((وَقَالَ يُوسُفُ بْنُ مُوسَى إنَّ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ كَانَ يُؤْتَى بِالْكُوزِ وَنَحْنُ بِالْمَسْجِدِ فَيَقْرَأُ عَلَيْهِ وَيُعَوِّذُ) انتهى
ثم قال 
(قَالَ أَحْمَدُ يُكْتَبُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ إذَا عُسِرَ عَلَيْهَا وَلَدُهَا فِي جَامٍ أَبْيَضَ أَوْ شَيْءٍ نَظِيفٍ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ الْحَلِيمُ الْكَرِيمُ، سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ....  ..
كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ بَلاغٌ} [الأحقاف: 35] {كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا} [النازعات: 46] ثُمَّ تُسْقَى مِنْهُ وَيُنْضَحُ مَا بَقِيَ عَلَى صَدْرِهَا.
وَرَوَى أَحْمَدُ هَذَا الْكَلَامَ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ وَرَفَعَهُ ابْنُ السُّنِّيِّ فِي عَمَلِ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ.)) انتهى

وهو مروي أيضا عن ابن عباس عند ابن أبي شيبة 
وقال اسحاق مثل قول أحمد .




*

----------


## المعيصفي

> *
> الرقية بابها واسع , ولا يشترط فيها التقيد بالطريقة النبوية 
> لذلك رقى بعض الصحابة الذي لدغته عقرب  بالفاتحة ابتداء منهم لا اتباعا لسنة سابقة حتى قال لهم النبي عليه السلام 
> ((وَمَا أدراك أنها رقية  )
> بل الأصرح من ذلك ما جاء في الحديث الصحيح
> عن عَوْفِ بنِ مالك، قال: كنَّا نَرْقِي في الجاهلية، فقُلنا: يا رسولَ الله، كيف ترى في ذلك؟ فقال: "اعرِضُوا عليَّ رُقَاكُمْ،  لا بأس بالرُّقى ما لم تكُن شِرْكاً")
> فهذه رقى كانوا يرقون بها في الجاهلية قبل الاسلام , وقد عرضت على النبي عليه السلام فأقرها لخلوها من الشرك
> 
> حياك الله أخي الكريم .
> ...





> http://majles.alukah.net/t140310/*
> *http://majles.alukah.net/t142527/http://majles.alukah.net/t142461/
> http://majles.alukah.net/t141682/
> *ويمكنك الاطلاع على مواضيعي التي تتناول مسائل الرقية والجن والسحر والعين .
> 
> 
> 
> *



وبوركت

----------


## أحمد القلي

*أخي بارك الله فيك , لكني أراك قد ابتعدت كثيرا عن أصل الموضوع , وفي الرابط الذي أحلت عليه رد بعض الاخوة القوي على ما أردت أن تثبته من أن الرقية توقيفية 
مع أن هذا لم يقل به أحد من السلف بل عملهم وقولهم على خلافه 
والعجيب أنك نقلت الاجماع على الجواز  عن ابن حجر 
(قال الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري ج10/ص195 :
" وقد أجمع العلماء على جواز الرقي عند اجتماع ثلاثة شروط .
1 : أن يكون بكلام الله تعالى أو بأسمائه وصفاته .
2 : وباللسان العربي أو بما يعرف معناه من غيره .
3 : وأن يعتقد أن الرقية لا تؤثر بذاتها بل بذات الله تعالى .) انتهى 
فأجمعوا على جوازها بالقران أو بالأسماء والصفات
فأو تفيد التخيير بين الشيئين 
والشرط الثاني فيه حوازها بغير العربية , وهذا وحده كاف في نسف من أوجب الرقية بالمنصوص من القرآن أو الأدعية المأثورة 
وهذه أقوال بعض العلماء نقلتها من موضعها , 
** - فقد بوّب الامام البيهقي في ( الآداب ) على هذا الحديث ، بعنوان [ باب الرخصة في الرقية ما لم يكن فيها شرك ] 
وقال [ ص 283 ] عقب الحديث : « وفي ذلك دلالة على أن كل نهي ورد عن الرقى أو عما في معناه فإنما هو فيما لا يعرف من رقى أهل الشرك »

2 - وبوّب ابن حبان في صحيحه لتلك الأحاديث ( 13 / 463 )  ، فقال : -
« ذكر الخبر المصرح بإباحة الرقية للعليل - بغير كتاب الله - ما لم يكن شركاً  »

3 - و قال الامام الطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار ( 4 / 329 ) : 
« فدل ذلك أن كل رقية لا شرك فيها فليست بمكروهة والله أعلم »

4 - و قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (4 / 457) : 
« في الحديث جواز الرقية بكتاب الله ؛ ويلتحق به ما كان بالذكر والدعاء المأثور ، وكذا : غير المأثور مما لا يخالف ما في المأثور »

5 - وقال الشوكاني في نيل الاوطار ( 8 / 245 ) : 
« فيه دليل على جواز الرقى والتطبب بما لا ضرر فيه ولا منع من جهة الشرع وإن كان بغير أسماء الله وكلامه، لكن إذا كان مفهوما »))

فالشرط المتفق عليه أن تكون خالية من الشرك , وهذا المنصوص عليه في حديث مسلم 
ولو كان المقصود الاقتصار على المأثور لما شرط هذا الشرط في الحديث , لأن أقوال النبي عليه السلام لا بد أنها خالية من الشرك
ولا أدري بأي وجه دفعت مفهوم الحديث الصحيح ثم حملته ما لا يطيق وأخرجته عن معناه الواضح الصريح ؟
*


> *لم أنف حصولها بل أثبته كأمر  مشاهد ولكن حصوله يدل على خلل في الرقية وبطلانها والتي تستعمل للشفاء وليس  للحصول على الصرع والصداع والصراخ والرفس ووو . 
> *


*
أخي بارك الله فيك هل أنت تتكلم عن علم ومعرفة بهاته الأمور , أم استنباطا من بعض الصور التي رأيتها وشاهدتها على مواقع الاتصال ؟
قد حدثتك سابقا أني رقيت ما لا يحصى من الحالات التي تفوق بكثير عدد المشاركات التي كتبتها أنت هنا 
ولا أقرأ الا بالقرآن , وأحيانا وليس دائما أقرأ بعض الأدعية الثابتة , ومع ذلك فاني أرى المريض يصرخ ويتوجع ويتلوى ويفعل أشياء لا تخطر لك على بال ولحد اليوم لم آخذ -ولن آخذ- دينارا ولا درهما على شيء من ذلك مع ما حصل بفضل الله من فك للسحر وازالة العين وابراء الممسوس وحصول شفاء مثل تلك الحالات يفوق مال الدنيا 

وفي الآية (كالذي يتحبطه الشيطان من المس) 
ما معنى يتخبطه ؟
*



> *لم أنف حصولها بل أثبته كأمر  مشاهد ولكن حصوله يدل على خلل في الرقية وبطلانها والتي تستعمل للشفاء وليس  للحصول على الصرع والصداع والصراخ والرفس ووو . 
> *


 *قد تكون لبعض الصالحين مثل هذه الكرامات , كما اشتهر عن الامام أحمد أنه كان ييعث بنعله الى المصاب ويرسل الى الجان ويأمره بالخروج فيسارع في الامتثال 
وكذلك كان شيخ الاسلام , يبعث مع الرسول فبقول له (ان الشيخ يأمرك أن تخرج ) فيخرج 
وهذا قد يهبه الله لبعض عباده , وهو أمر مجرب لا ينكره الا من لم يجرب 
واقرأ هذا الكلام لابن القيم في الزاد لعله ينفعك فترجع عما أنت فيه 
(وَالثَّانِي: مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُعَالِجِ، بِأَنْ يَكُونَ فِيهِ هَذَانِ الْأَمْرَانِ أَيْضًا، حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنَ الْمُعَالِجِينَ مَنْ يَكْتَفِي بِقَوْلِهِ: «اخْرُجْ مِنْهُ» . أَوْ بِقَوْلِ: «بِسْمِ اللَّهِ» ، أَوْ بِقَوْلِ «لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاَللَّهِ» ، وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ: «اخْرُجْ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ أَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ»  .
وَشَاهَدْتُ شَيْخَنَا يُرْسِلُ إِلَى الْمَصْرُوعِ مَنْ يُخَاطِبُ الرُّوحَ الَّتِي فِيهِ، وَيَقُولُ:
قَالَ لَكِ الشَّيْخُ: اخْرُجِي، فَإِنَّ هَذَا لَا يَحِلُّ لَكِ، فَيُفِيقُ الْمَصْرُوعُ، 
وَرُبَّمَا خَاطَبَهَا بِنَفْسِهِ، وَرُبَّمَا كَانَتِ الرُّوحُ مَارِدَةً فَيُخْرِجُهَا بِالضَّرْبِ، فَيُفِيقُ الْمَصْرُوعُ وَلَا يَحُسُّ بِأَلَمٍ، وَقَدْ شَاهَدْنَا نَحْنُ وَغَيْرُنَا مِنْهُ ذَلِكَ مِرَارًا.)) انتهى 
فهل ترى أن شيخ الاسلام حين استعمل الضرب قد خالف السنة أو ابتدع بدعة ؟
طبعا ان هذه الأمور لا يمكنك استيعابها , وقد حدث عنه تلميذه أن ضرب مصروعا بعصا في عروق عنقه حتى كلت يداه 
ولم يشك الحاضرون أن الرجل مقتول لا محالة ..




في الروابط أدناه بيان للمسألة وضعف الحديث وعدم دلالته يمكنك الاطلاع عليها .


قد أخبرتك أن الألباني ضعفه , وصححه ابن حبان وحسنه ابن باز 
والأمر محتمل ,قد وافقه عمل بعض الصحابة كابن عباس وعائشة 
وقد نقلت لك عمل الامام أحمد وقراءته في الماء ,وكذلك هو قول اسحاق 
وهؤلاء هم أئمة هدى لا يعلمهم أمثالنا السنة , بل ان السنة لم تعرف الا بأمثالهم 


*

----------


## المعيصفي

سأؤجل نقاش بقية النقاط وسأختار مسألة القراءة في الماء أو الزيت لوضوح أمرها لأرى إمكانية الوصول إلى الحق فيها .
وإني سائلك : هل لك معرفة بمصطلح الحديث وتستطيع فهم تحقيق العلماء للأحاديث ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ارجو عدم تغيير مسار الموضوع بارك الله فيكم ،، 
المصابة تعاني من نزيف منذ تسع سنوات وقامت بعمل تحاليل وذهبت للأطباء فكانت نتيجة التحاليل سليمة 100% ولله الحمد، والأطباء لم يعرفوا ما سبب نزيف!!
بعدها بدأت بقراءة الرقية الشرعية فكان يحدث التثاوب بشكل متكرر أثناء الرقية، واستمرت بالرقية لمدة سنة ولكن بدأت تعاني من صداع مزعج عند الرقية من شهر !! 
كانت الرقية التي تستخدمها: قراءة سورة البقرة والفاتحة وتكرار آية الكرسي وآخر آيتين من سورة البقرة والمعوذات وبعض الأدعية المأثورة من صحيح السنة.

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المعيصفي
					

سأؤجل نقاش بقية النقاط وسأختار مسألة القراءة في الماء أو الزيت لوضوح أمرها لأرى إمكانية الوصول إلى الحق فيها .
وإني سائلك : هل لك معرفة بمصطلح الحديث وتستطيع فهم تحقيق العلماء للأحاديث ؟


هذا هو تخصصي قبل كل تخصص 
وكل ما ستذكره أو تنقله عن الألباني قد مر علي ومررت به 
وفي أول مشاركة قد كتبت لك أن الألباني قد ضعف الحديث , وهذا لا يضر , مادام قد عمل بمقتضاه بعض الصحابة والتابعين 
وحسبي وحسب كل منتسب الى السنة أن يعمل بذلك امام السنة أحمد بن حنبل 
وأبين لك أمرا قد لا يعرفه الا مجرب 
معلوم أن النفث له تأثير كبير في ايصال الشفاء وكذا في عقد السحر لأن له علاقة بالروح 
فالساحر يعقد عقدة وينفث فيها 
وروى النسائي عن أبي هريرة («من عَقَد عُقدة ثم نفث فيها فقد سحرَ))
ورواه عنه الحسن ولم يسمع منه وفيه راو قد لين 
وله شاهد رجاله ثقات عند البزار عن عمران لكن في سماع الحسن منه خلاف قوي 
قال الله تعالى (ومن شر النفاثات في العقد)
وفي المقابل , النفث الطيب  كما كان النبي عليه السلام يفعل 
وفي الصحيح عن  عَائِشَةَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ يَنْفُثُ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ وَيَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا وَجْهَهُ))
وفسر ذلك الزهري بقوله  : كَانَ يَنْفِثُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا وَجْهَهُ.))

وهنا السؤال الذي يطرح , كيف يؤثر هذا النفث بالشر أو بالخير والنفع ؟
فالنفث هو النفخ في الرقية واذا كان ببصاق صار تفلا 
فالنبي عليه السلام يقرأ المعوذتين و ينفث على يديه
ثم يمسح بهذين اليدين الشرفتين جسده 
فكأن شيئا صار في اليدين , وهذا الشيء انتقل بالنفث 
والآن اذا أتينا بماء وقرأنا فيه المعوذتين مع النفث 
فهل الشيء الذي انتقل الى اليدين يمكن أن ينتقل الى الماء ؟؟
هذا السؤال أجب عنه أخي اجابة صدق حتى ترتفع عنك كل الاشكالات التي لم توجد الا عندك 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ارجو عدم تغيير مسار الموضوع بارك الله فيكم ،، 
> المصابة تعاني من نزيف منذ تسع سنوات وقامت بعمل تحاليل وذهبت للأطباء فكانت نتيجة التحاليل سليمة 100% ولله الحمد، والأطباء لم يعرفوا ما سبب نزيف!!
> بعدها بدأت بقراءة الرقية الشرعية فكان يحدث التثاوب بشكل متكرر أثناء الرقية، واستمرت بالرقية لمدة سنة ولكن بدأت تعاني من صداع مزعج عند الرقية من شهر !! 
> كانت الرقية التي تستخدمها: قراءة سورة البقرة والفاتحة وتكرار آية الكرسي وآخر آيتين من سورة البقرة والمعوذات وبعض الأدعية المأثورة من صحيح السنة.



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم علي طويلبة علم
					

ارجو عدم تغيير مسار الموضوع بارك الله فيكم ،، 
المصابة تعاني من نزيف منذ تسع سنوات وقامت بعمل تحاليل وذهبت للأطباء فكانت نتيجة التحاليل سليمة 100% ولله الحمد، والأطباء لم يعرفوا ما سبب نزيف!!
بعدها بدأت بقراءة الرقية الشرعية فكان يحدث التثاوب بشكل متكرر أثناء الرقية، واستمرت بالرقية لمدة سنة ولكن بدأت تعاني من صداع مزعج عند الرقية من شهر !! 
كانت الرقية التي تستخدمها: قراءة سورة البقرة والفاتحة وتكرار آية الكرسي وآخر آيتين من سورة البقرة والمعوذات وبعض الأدعية المأثورة من صحيح السنة.



عل كل حال , التثاؤب من أعراض العين وقد يوجد أيضا عند المسحور
وهل هذه الأعراض هي كل ما تحس به أثناء الرقية أما توجد أشياء أخرى كالضيق والرغبة في البكاء 
وسليها ان كانت ترى في المنام أشياء مفزعة 
ولكن الأفضل أن تذهب الى راق ثقة بدل أن ترقي نفسها بنفسها , ولتسرع في ذلك فان مثل هذه الأمور اذا طالت ازدادت سوء 
فالراقي  أدرى بالآيات التي تناسب حالتها بالنظر الى ما  يظهر من آثار أثناء القراءة 
وبالتأكيد سيعطيها شيئا تشربه أو ماء تغتسل به حسب ما يظهر له من أعراض 
فطبيب الأجساد  لا يقدم دواء الا بعد أن يفحص المريض ويسأله ويستعلمه 
فما بالك بطبيب الأرواح 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *
> عل كل حال , التثاؤب من أعراض العين وقد يوجد أيضا عند المسحور
> وهل هذه الأعراض هي كل ما تحس به أثناء الرقية أما توجد أشياء أخرى كالضيق والرغبة في البكاء 
> وسليها ان كانت ترى في المنام أشياء مفزعة 
> *


من الأعراض الاخرى غالبا تظهر بقعة زرقاء على أحد الفخذين دون سبب!
وكثيرا ما ترى في المنام الجن يحاول إفزاعها!

----------


## أحمد القلي

> من الأعراض الاخرى غالبا تظهر بقعة زرقاء على أحد الفخذين دون سبب!
> وكثيرا ما ترى في المنام الجن يحاول إفزاعها!


*أخشى أن يكون هذا جني قد تلبس بها , وبدأت تظهر أعراض وجوده شيئا فشيئا كلما استمع الى القراءة القوية 
لذلك يجب أن تسارع الى راق ثقة متمكن , فكلما تأخرت ازداد تمكن المرض منها 
وان رأيتها متخوفة من ذلك فشجعيها وأخبريها أن تستعين بالله وتعزم الأمر وأن   لا طريق لها الى الشفاء الا بالاسراع الى الرقية الشرعية و لا تنس أن تجتهد في الدعاء والتضرع الى الرحمن

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ...* وبدأت تظهر أعراض وجوده شيئا فشيئا كلما استمع الى القراءة القوية 
> لذلك يجب أن تسارع الى راق ثقة متمكن , فكلما تأخرت ازداد تمكن المرض منها 
> *


بارك الله فيكم،، ارجو توضيح ذلك؟ لماذا تظهر أعراض وجوده إذا كانت القراءة قوية؟

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم علي طويلبة علم
					

بارك الله فيكم،، ارجو توضيح ذلك؟ لماذا تظهر أعراض وجوده إذا كانت القراءة قوية؟


أقصد أن الصداع مثلا ظهر بعدة مدة من تكرار القراءة , ولو كانت القراءة من رجل صالح كان ظهور الآثار أسرع 
فالمس أو السحر موكل به جني , وقد يخنس -وهذا الغالب عندهم -عند سماع القرآن حتى يوهم القارئ أنه غير موجود وأن المريض سليم ليس به شيء
لكن بتواصل القراءة القوية  واختيار الآيات المناسبة يبدأ في الظهور الى أن يتكلم أو يطلب الخروج أو يخرج اذا لم يستطع تحمل  القراءة من وقع الآيات التي يسمعها 
لذلك قلت لك يجب الذهاب الى راق مجرب عارف, فهو أدرى بالآيات التي يتلوها 
فمثلا يقرأ الآيات التي فيها ذكر لكلمة السحر لا سيما قصة موسى مع السحرة , في سورة الأعراف ويونس وطه 
فمهما اختبأ وخنس الموكل بالسحر فانه لا يطيق سماع هذه الآيات وكذلك آية البقرة التي فيها ذكر هاروت وماروت
أما اذا لم يكن سحرا فيقرأ عليه الآيات التي فيها العذاب , فالشيطان لا يطيقها وكأنه يتعذب بها حقيقة 
لا سيما سورة الصافات والملك وغيرها 
واحتمال أن يكون ذلك من آثار العين , فان العين أمرها اشد أحينا من السحر 
ولا يعرف هذا الا بعد القراءة و اذا كان القارئ عبدا صالحا , كان وقع ذلك أشد وأقوى وأسرع في ظهور الشفاء 


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## أحمد القلي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## المعيصفي

استجابة لدعوة أختنا الفاضلة فلن أناقش أخي الفاضل أحمد هنا .
وقد أجبتك أختنا أن الرقية إن كانت موافقة للسنة مع حضور قلب الراقي سواء أكان المريض نفسه أو أحدا من أهله وخشوعه عند رقيته لنفسه . 
*فإن كانت الرقية كذلك حصل الشفاء بإذن الله تعالى .*
*فالدواء المادي إن تعاطاه المريض فإن كان موافقا للداء حصل به الشفاء وتخفيف الآلام . فإن لم يحصل الشفاء أو ازدادت الآلام فهذا دليل على عدم الموافقة .*
*كذلك ما يحصل أثناء الرقية من صداع أو صرع أو صراخ وووو غيرها من الأمور التي نراها في المقاطع المصورة لأصحاب مهنة الرقية الباطلة فهي دليل على خلل هذا الرقية وبطلانها بانتفاء الشرطين أو أحدهما والأغلب هو انتفاء الشرطين لأن النية لأكل المال ولم نر أحد منهم يرقي برقية موافقة للرقى النبوية .
وما ذكره الأخ من خادم السحر فهو خرافة ليس عليه دليل .
وكل كلامه ليس عليه دليل سوى التوسع العقلي في أمور غيبية .
أختنا . 
أفضل رقية هي رقية المريض لنفسه بخشوع ويقين وموافقة للسنة في هيئة الرقية مع الصبر والاحتساب إن تأخر الشفاء فبذلك الأجر والثواب .
أما التشخيص ومن هذا الكلام فهو خرافة أيضا لأن الرقية بالفاتحة والمعوذات التي هي أفضل الرقى فهي بكلام الله تعالى ومن هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولم تخصص لمرض دون غيره . 
*فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اشتكى نفث على نفسه بالمعوذات ومسح عنه بيده فلما اشتكى وجعه الذي توفي فيه كنت أنفث عليه بالمعوذات التي كان ينفث وأمسح بيد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " متفق عليه .
*إذا اشتكى = كل مرض .
وما يدريك أنها رقية = ( رقية ) مطلق ( لكل مرض )
وقد رقى بها الصحابة للمرض العضوي والروحي وأقرهم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام .
فالتشخيص خرافة أوجدها أصحاب المهنة .
وبوركت . 


*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



وما ذكره الأخ من خادم السحر فهو خرافة ليس عليه دليل .
وكل كلامه ليس عليه دليل سوى التوسع العقلي في أمور غيبية .


عن أي دليل تتحدث ؟
قد نبأتك من قبل أن عدد حالات السحر التي عالجتها بفضل الله تفوق عدد مشاركاتك أنت هنا 
وأظنك تحتكم الى العقل الذي يرفض وجود السحر والا فمن الذي يتسبب في السحر ويوكل بحفظه ؟
هل هو الانسي أم الجني ؟
وقد ذكرت لك قصة شيخ الاسلام من قبل والتي لن يصدقها عقلك , لأنه يعدها من الخرافات 
وسأعيدها لك لأني لا أستبعد أنك لم تقرأها , ويحكيها تلميذه ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 
((وَالثَّانِي: مِنْ جِهَةِ الْمُعَالِجِ،  بِأَنْ يَكُونَ فِيهِ هَذَانِ الْأَمْرَانِ أَيْضًا، حَتَّى إِنَّ مِنَ  الْمُعَالِجِينَ مَنْ يَكْتَفِي بِقَوْلِهِ: «اخْرُجْ مِنْهُ» . أَوْ  بِقَوْلِ: «بِسْمِ اللَّهِ» ، أَوْ بِقَوْلِ «لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ  إِلَّا بِاَللَّهِ» ، وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ: «اخْرُجْ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ أَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ»  .
وَشَاهَدْتُ شَيْخَنَا يُرْسِلُ إِلَى الْمَصْرُوعِ مَنْ يُخَاطِبُ الرُّوحَ الَّتِي فِيهِ، وَيَقُولُ:
قَالَ لَكِ الشَّيْخُ: اخْرُجِي، فَإِنَّ هَذَا لَا يَحِلُّ لَكِ، فَيُفِيقُ الْمَصْرُوعُ، 
وَرُبَّمَا خَاطَبَهَا بِنَفْسِهِ، وَرُبَّمَا كَانَتِ الرُّوحُ مَارِدَةً  فَيُخْرِجُهَا بِالضَّرْبِ، فَيُفِيقُ الْمَصْرُوعُ وَلَا يَحُسُّ  بِأَلَمٍ، وَقَدْ شَاهَدْنَا نَحْنُ وَغَيْرُنَا مِنْهُ ذَلِكَ مِرَارًا.))  انتهى 
ثم قال 
(وكان كثيرا ما يقرأ في أذن المضروع: أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ أَنَّما خَلَقْناكُمْ عَبَثاً وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ 
وَحَدَّثَنِي أَنَّهُ قَرَأَهَا مَرَّةً فِي أُذُنِ الْمَصْرُوعِ، فَقَالَتِ الرُّوحُ: نَعَمْ، وَمَدَّ بِهَا صَوْتَهُ.
قَالَ: فَأَخَذْتُ لَهُ عَصًا، وَضَرَبْتُهُ بِهَا فِي عُرُوقِ عُنُقِهِ حَتَّى كَلَّتْ يَدَايَ مِنَ الضَّرْبِ، وَلَمْ يشكّ الحاضرون أنه يموت لذلك الضربة ففي أثناء الضرب قالت: «أنا أحبّه،
فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: هُوَ لَا يُحِبُّكِ، قَالَتْ: أَنَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَحُجَّ بِهِ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا هُوَ لَا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَحُجَّ مَعَكِ، فَقَالَتْ أَنَا أَدَعُهُ كَرَامَةً لَكَ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا وَلَكِنْ طَاعَةً لِلَّهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ، قَالَتْ:
فَأَنَا أَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ، قَالَ: فَقَعَدَ الْمَصْرُوعُ يَلْتَفِتُ يَمِينًا وَشِمَالًا، وَقَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِي إِلَى حَضْرَةِ الشَّيْخِ، قَالُوا لَهُ: وَهَذَا الضَّرْبُ كُلُّهُ؟ فَقَالَ وَعَلَى أَيِّ شَيْءٍ يَضْرِبُنِي الشَّيْخُ وَلَمْ أُذْنِبْ، وَلَمْ يَشْعُرْ بِأَنَّهُ وَقَعَ بِهِ ضَرْبٌ الْبَتَّةَ
وَكَانَ يُعَالِجُ بِآيَةِ الْكُرْسِيِّ، وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ بِكَثْرَةِ قِرَاءَتِهَا الْمَصْرُوعَ وَمَنْ يُعَالِجُهُ بِهَا، وَبِقِرَاءَةِ الْمُعَوِّذَتَي  ْنِ.) انتهى
فهل تصدق هذا؟
يضربه كل هذا الضرب ولا يشعر بشيء البته , يستحيل أن تصدق 
وهذا الذي تكلم على لسانه ما هو ؟
ولن تصدق أبدا ان أخبرتك أني جربت هذا مرارا , حتى اني مرة ضرب رجلا بعصى حتى انكسرت , ولما أفاق لم يعلم أنه ضرب لولا أنه أخبر بذلك 
وكان يمسكه معي ثلاثة من الرجال وما أمسكناه الا بشق الأنفس 
ولو حضرت معي لوليت مما ترى فرارا ولوليت من ذلك رعبا 
ثم قال ابن القيم 
(بِالْجُمْلَةِ فَهَذَا النَّوْعُ مِنَ الصَّرَعِ، وَعِلَاجِهِ لَا يُنْكِرُهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلُ الْحَظِّ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ وَالْعَقْلِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ)
فأرجو أن لا تكون منهم 
*

----------


## المعيصفي

بارك الله فيك أخي .
1 : أين الدليل الشرعي على أن للسحر خادم في الجسد ليحفظه ! . إما الدليل الصريح على (للسحر خادم في الجسد ليحفظه ) أو أنه خرافة .
أما السحر فلا يمكن لمتبع للكتاب والسنة أن يرفض وجوده لأنه ثابت بهما . وأسبابه خفية يعلمها السحرة .
وأما دور الشياطين فقد ذكره سبحانه ( ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر ...) فتعليم طرق السحر الخفية للسحرة هو دور الشياطين .
2 : عندما يكون دليلك على الأمور الغيبية أفعال وأقوال الرجال ( مهما بلغوا فكل يؤخذ منه ويرد عليه مع حفظ مكانتهم فهم أئمتنا الأفذاذ ) الغير مستندة للدليل فهذا يكفي أن يؤكد كلامي أن كل كلامك ليس عليه دليل شرعي .
والمسلمون يأخذون دينهم وخصوصا في الأمور الغيبية من المعصوم والمبلغ عن عالم الغيب صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وليس ممن ليسوا معصومين ويجري عليهم الخطأ وغيره .
وإذا كان المتبع للسنة لا يأخذ قول الإمام أحمد أو الشافعي أو ابن تيمية وغيرهم في المسائل الفرعية الفقهية إلا بمعرفة دليلهم فكيف بمسائل الغيب ( الجن والسحر ) !!
3 : وأما كلامك عن عقلي فأحمد الله عليه لأنه هو الذي يعينني على اتباع السنة في كل أمور الدين وترك كل قول أو فعل ليس عليه دليل شرعي .. 
ونحن أمة الدليل وليس الخرافة فتكلم بالدليل وفقك الله .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



			
				ونحن أمة الدليل وليس الخرافة فتكلم بالدليل وفقك الله .
			
		

عن أي دليل تتحدث ؟
هل تكلمت في مسألة فقهية تطلب حكمها الشرعي المستند الى الدليل ؟؟
نحن نتكلم عن السحر والمس , الذي لا يكون الا بتلبس جسد الانسي بالجني 
ولنفرض أننا صدقنا عقلك الذي قادك الى نفي كل ما لم تره عينك 
فبم تفسر كلام الرجل الممسوس , الذي يتكلم بكلام لا يعلمه هو واذا حدث به أنكره 
وقد سبقك العقلانيون قديما وحديثا الى انكار مثل هذا , وامامهم  المعتزلة 
وهذا لا يحتاج الى دليل , فان كنت صادقا مع نفسك , فاطلب من أي أخ تعرفه أن تحضر معه رقيا شرعية 
ثم حدثني بعد ذلك .
وأذكر في مرة من المرات أني قرأت القرآن على امرأة , فجعلت تصرخ -رغم انكار المنكرين - وصارت تشير بيديها كما يشير عباد الصليب , ولم تتوقف عن ذلك , بل جعلت تتكلم بلغة غير مفهومة ولم أشك بعدها أنها تقرأ صلاة المسيحيين بلغة الانجيل , وتتكلم بسرعة عجيبة 
وأخبرني زوجها أن هذه الحالة تأتيها مرارا و يستحيل أن يتواطأ هو وأنا على الكذب 
ولي لك  قصص لن ينقضي منها عجبك لكن لا أتعجب أبدا من أنك لن تصدقها 
كما أخبرك أخيرا , لأن الجدال جاوز حده , أن مدة حياتي كلها في كل المرات التي تفوق تصورك والتي رقيت فيها ما لا يحصى من الخلائق لم أمسك دينارا واحدا ولا درهما على ذلك 
ولو شئت لكنت كما هو عادة كثير من الرقاة في كثير من البلدان لا سيما عندنا , لكان لي  القصر المشيد والمال العديد
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
*

----------


## المعيصفي

أخي الفاضل .
لكي أتكلم معك بأوضح من الوضوح ولكي لا أترك لك المجال للكلام في أمور لم أسألك عنها وليست لها علاقة بنقاشنا .
1 : أنا أثبت السحر والمس والعين لأن عليها أدلة شرعية . ولا أنكر شيئا ثبت بالدليل الشرعي أبدا .لأن عقلي مستسلم للشرع وليس للخرافة . واضح ؟ .
2 : المس هو دخول الشيطان في بدن الإنسان وأنا لم أسألك عنه من أول كلامي وإلى هذه اللحظة فلا تأت على ذكره بعد الآن أبدا . 
2 : سؤالي المتكرر وبدون إجابة عليه منك هو : عن الدليل الشرعي على أن للسحر خادم من الجن في داخل الإنسان المسحور .
##
والله المستعان .
وبوركت

----------


## أحمد القلي

*##
السحر والمس كلاهما سببه واحد , هو اتصال الجني بالانسي 
والفرق بينهما أن المس يكون بلا دافع  مسبق فقد يتلبس الشيطان ببدن الانسي في أي وقت 
لكن السحر يكون بسبب عمل الساحر الانسي بأن يتصل بأوليائه من الجن الذين يخدمونه ويطيعهم هو   
فيكلفون أحدهم بحفظ هذا السحر المعمول للمسحور , سواء كان مدفونا أو مأكولا 
وهذا الموكل بالسحر الذي تسميه أنت خادما , قد يدخل في جسد المسحور فيكون سحرا داخليا 
وقد يكون خارجيا 
وهذا الكلام أوقن أنه أكبر من عقلك ولن يصدقه وجدانك 
ولكن الشيء الذي لا يمكن أن يصده عقلك هو أن السحر لا يمكن أن يؤثر بواسطة الساحر الانسي الذي عمله 
لأنه قد يعمل السحر لأكثر من واحد في نفس الوقت , وهؤلاء المسحورون متباعدون , فكيف يمكنه متابعتهم والتأثير في أرواحهم عن بعد 
فمثلا سحر التفريق بين الرجل وزوجته , كيف يصير الرجل يبغض زوجته , بل ان من أنواع السحر ما يجعله يراها في صورة خنزير أو كلب أو أي صورة بشعة سوداء مظلمة 
فهل تصدق أنت بعقلك أن الساحر هو الذي يؤثر في قلب وعقل هذا المسحور حتى يجعله يبغض أهله أشد البغض ولا يطبق قربانهم 
فلا بد من وجود قوى خفية تؤثر في هذا المسحور 
فهل صدق عقلك الآن هذا الأمر أم ما زال يبحث عن الدليل ؟؟
ويمكن أن أعكس عليك الأمر فأقول لك ما الدليل الشرعي على نفي ما تريدج أن تنفيه بعقلك أنت ؟
ولما تكلمت لك عن المس فلكي أبين لك عظم زللك في نفيك للصراخ والآلام والأشياء التي يمكن أن تحدث أثناء الرقيا 
لذلك ضربت لك مثلا بما حدث لشيخ الاسلام وما يحدث قديما وحديثا , لكن أعرضت ولم تقبل منه ما هو معلوم من الواقع بالضرورة 




*

----------


## المعيصفي

*قال* *العلامة* *ابن* *باز* *رحمه* *الله* *تعالى** :*
*((* *فعالم* *الجن وأحوالهم غيبي بالنسبة للإِنس* *لا يعلمون منها إلاَّ ما جاء في كتاب* *الله تعالى أو صح من سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**، فيجب الإِيمان بما* *ثبت في ذلك بالكتاب والسنة دون استغراب أو استنكار* *والسكوت عما عداه؛ لأن* *الخوض نفيًا أو إثباتًا قول بغير علم،* *وقد نهى الله تعالى عن ذلك بقوله* *سبحانه:**{**وَلاَ* *تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ* *وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً }الإسراء36 ))*
*[* *السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم (** 3512 ): ]* 

*وقال العلامة محمد صالح العثيمين في مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ج1ص 295*
*( والجن عالم غيبي خلقوا من النار )*

*وقال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى** :
"* *فهو -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وإن كان لا يعلم الغيب كما قال فيما حكاه الله عنه** : (* *ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير وما مسني السوء إن أنا إلا نذير وبشير لقوم يؤمنون* *) (* *الأعراف : 187** ) .*
*فإن الله تعالى يطلعه على بعض المغيبات وهذا صريح فى قول الله تبارك وتعالى** (* *عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا * إلا من ارتضى من رسول* *)* *وقال** : (* *ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء* *).*
*فالذى يجب اعتقاده أن النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لا يعلم الغيب بنفسه ولكن الله تعالى يعلمه ببعض الأمور المغيبه عنا ، ثم هو صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم يظهرنا على ذلك بطريق الكتاب والسنة ، وما نعلمه من تفصيلات أمور الآخرة من الحشر والجنة والنار ومن عالم الملائكه والجن ونحو ذلك مما وراء المادة** "*
*موسوعة الألباني في العقيدة [ 290**]*

وفي ما يلي أقوال العلماء عن وجوب التزام الوحي ( الكتاب واسنة ) في الكلام عن الغيبيات وعظم جريمة من يخوض فيها بعقله أو أي طريق سوى الكتاب والسنة وقد تقدم كلام الإمام ابن باز في ذلك.
*قال الألباني في الصحيحة في الحديث عن دخول الجن في الإنس :*
* " منهج أهل السنة و الجماعة التوقف في المسائل الغيبية عندما ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و أنه ليس لأحد مهما كان شأنه أن يضيف تفصيلا ، أو أن ينقص ما ثبت بالدليل ، أو أن يفسر ظاهر الآيات وفق هواه ، أو بلا دليل " .*

وقال الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان ج1/ص481
*( لما جاء القرآن العظيم بأن الغيب لا يعلمه إلا الله كان جميع الطرق التي يراد بها التوصل إلى شيء من علم الغيب غير الوحي من الضلال المبين وبعض منها يكون كفرا .)*
فقل سمعت وأطعت والتزم منهج أهل السنة في الغيبيات ولا تأخذك العزة .
ووفقك الله أخي .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*مادام أنك احتكمت الى كلام العلماء أخيرا بعد أن نفيته وأبطلته فسأنقل لك من كلامهم #
وأبدأ بالعلامة ابن باز الذي استشهدت به على توكيد باطلك
قال في فتاواه
'((س: تسأل: ف. أ. من ليبيا فتقول: ماذا نقول عن السحر؟ وكيف نقي أنفسنا منه؟ جزاكم الله خيرا .
ج: السحر محرم على المسلمين، وهو من عمل الشياطين وأتباع الشياطين، وهو كفر وضلال؛ لأنه لا يتوصل إليه إلا بعبادة الجن، من دون الله عز وجل قال الله سبحانه: {وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ}  فأخبر أنهم كفروا بهذا التعليم، وقال بعدها: {وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ}، يعني: هاروت وماروت، ..)

(س: السائل: م. و. يقول: ما العلامات التي يعرف بها الساحر، والكاهن والمشعوذ؟ 
ج: يعرفون بما يقولون من الكلام الباطل، والأعمال الباطلة، يعرفون بدعواهم الباطلة المخالفة للشرع، فهذا دليل ظاهر، فيعرف المشعوذ والكاهن والرمال والمنجم والساحر، بأعمالهم التي يعملونها كل واحد يعرف بعمله. فالذي يدعي علم الغيب أو يدعي أشياء لا أساس لها، هذه من الدلائل على أنه يستخدم الجن، ويستعين بالجن،))

((والسحر في الحقيقة لا يتوصل إليه إلا بالشرك، إلا بعبادة الجن والاستغاثة بهم وخدمتهم، وبطاعتهم بمعاصي الله))
وقال العثيمين 
(اختلف في هذا أهل العلم:
فمنهم من قال: إنه يكفر.
ومنهم من قال: إنه لا يكفر.
ولكن التقسيم السابق الذي ذكرناه يتبين به حكم هذه المسألة، فمن كان سحره بواسطة الشياطين؛ فإنه يكفر لأنه لا يتأتى ذلك إلا بالشرك غالبا؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِين كفروا..)) انتهى 
فالسحر الذي يكون بواسطة الشياطين يكفر به , والذي يكون باستعمال الأدوية و العقاقير لا يكفر صاحبه
ويلاجظ أنك تثبت النوع الثاني الذي صدقه عقلك وقبله فؤادك 
لكن النوع الثاني المذكور في القرآن والذي لا يكون الا بواسطة الجن فقد كبر عليك قبوله 

وهذا كلام شيخ الاسلام وكأنه يرد عليك 
((فدعوى المدعي بعد هذا أن المعجزات والكرامات والسحر هي قوى نفسانية من أبطل الباطل 
فإن السحر كثير منه يكون بالشياطين كما قال الله تعالى {وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ} إلى آخر الآية.

وكتب السحر مملوءة من الأقسام والعزائم على الجن بساداتهم الذين يعظمونهم ولذلك كانت الإنس تستعيذ بالجن كما قال الله تعالى {وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنَ الْأِنْسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً} كانوا إذا نزل الرجل منهم بواد يقول أعوذ بعظيم هذا الوادي من سفهائه فأنزل الله هذه الآية..))
ثم قال 
( ونحن لو ذكرنا ما رأينا وسمعناه من أحوال الجن لطال الخطاب من أحوالهم مع المؤمنين الصالحين ومن أحوالهم مع أهل الكذب والفجور كما قال الله تعالى..)) 
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> المصابة تعاني من نزيف منذ تسع سنوات وقامت بعمل تحاليل وذهبت للأطباء فكانت نتيجة التحاليل سليمة 100% ولله الحمد، والأطباء لم يعرفوا ما سبب نزيف!!
> بعدها بدأت بقراءة الرقية الشرعية فكان يحدث التثاوب بشكل متكرر أثناء الرقية، واستمرت بالرقية لمدة سنة ولكن بدأت تعاني من صداع مزعج عند الرقية من شهر !! 
> كانت الرقية التي تستخدمها: قراءة سورة البقرة والفاتحة وتكرار آية الكرسي وآخر آيتين من سورة البقرة والمعوذات وبعض الأدعية المأثورة من صحيح السنة.


قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله: "وكان الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله [يعني : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية] يكتب على جبهة الراعف [الذي أصابه نزيف من الأنف] : (وَقِيلَ يَاأَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَاسَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ". 
قال: ولا يجوز كتابتها بدم كما يفعله الجهال ، فإن الدم نجس ، فلا يجوز أن يكتب به كلام الله) انتهى من " الآداب الشرعية " (2/442) . 
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله: " كان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله يكتب على جبهته: (وَقِيلَ يَاأَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَاسَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ) [هود: 44]. وسمعته يقول: كتبتها لغير واحد فبرأ، فقال: ولا يجوز كتابتها بدم الراعف، كما يفعله الجهال، فإن الدم نجس، فلا يجوز أن يكتب به كلام الله تعالى...
كتاب آخر للحزاز[الحزاز : وجع ، ولعله يشبه هو ما يعرف الآن بـ"حساسية الجلد"] : يكتب عليه: (فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ) [البقرة: 266] بحول الله وقوته.
كتاب آخر له: عند اصفرار الشمس يكتب عليه: ( يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُورًا تَمْشُونَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [الحديد: 28] " .
انتهى من " زاد المعاد " (4/358).وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: " هل الرقية تشمل كل مرض حتى الجروح؟
فأجاب: كل شي حتى الجروح. هذه التي تسمى القوبة- النملة هذه - تكتُب عليها قوله تعالى: (فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ)، وتبرأ وتجف. إلا أسبوع أو أسبوعن وجافة ورايحه [أي تبرأ خلال أسبوعين] وهذا شيء مجرب. 
وقال الشيخ : هذه قروح تصيب الجلدية ، أمراض جلدية ، تحك الإنسان جدا وتنفر ويكون فيها حبيبات حمراء وربما يكون جوانبه أيضا صفرة وتؤذي الإنسان.
ثم قال: (الآية المجربة، جربتها أنا (فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ) يُكتب عليها وبإذن الله ما تمر أسبوع إلا متقشرة.
السائل: كيف تدخل الحمام ؟
الشيخ: ما يضر ، هذه آية ماهو قرآن ، آية على عضو مثل أحدنا يكون معك كتاب أحيانا يكون معك نقود ( لعل قصد الشيخ يكون مكتوب بعض الآيات في كتاب أو على العملة النقدية وتدخل بهما الحمام) انتهى.

وسئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك حفظه الله:
" انتشر في المنتديات مسألة كتابة بعض الآيات على جسم المريض؛ لإخراج الجن من الجسد، قال لي أحد الرقاة: اكتب على بطنك (اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ . وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ اللَّعْنَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ) ويستشهدون بأقوال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، يستشهد البعض بقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى عن شيخه ابن تيمية -رحمه الله أنه كان يكتب على جبهته: (وَقِيلَ يَاأَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَاسَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ) هود: 44 ، فما حكم هذا العمل؟ نريد تفصيلا في المسألة حتى يتبصر العوام.
فأجاب: الحمد لله ، لا أعلم في العلاج بكتابة الآيات أو الأدعية على بعض بدن المريض أصلاً من فعل السلف، أعني الصحابة والتابعين ، ومن يفعل ذلك يعتمد على ما ذكرت عن ابن القيم وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمهما الله ، ولا أذكر مستنداً لهما من النقل في العلاج بهذه الطريقة، والذي يظهر أن تعويلهما على التجربة ، وعلم الطب أساسه التجربة ، فإذا ثبت بالتجربة أن كتابة بعض الآيات تنفع في حالات ، فلا أعلم مانعاً يمنع من كتابتها، وهو يشبه الرقية بالآيات التي تناسب المقام مما لم يرد تخصيصه، فمن ذلك قوله تعالى: (وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين)، وقوله: (وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو) إلى غير ذلك.
أما الرقية بالفاتحة، وآية الكرسي، وسورة الإخلاص، والمعوذتين فقد دلت السنة على الاستشفاء بها . 
ومما يدل على التوسعة في الرقية قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اعرضوا عليّ رقاكم، لا بأس بالرقى ما لم تكن شركاً) . 
ويمكن أن يستدل لذلك أيضاً بالإطلاق في قوله تعالى: (وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين) . 
ولكن يجب ألا يترتب على كتابة الآيات على بدن المريض محظور، كالامتهان بكتابة الآيات في مواضع غير لائقة : كالقبل، والدبر، والآباط ، وأسفل القدم ، ومن الامتهان: كتابتها على الظهر إن كان يستلقي عليه، وينبغي أن يراعى عند غسل الكتابة أن تكون في موضع طاهر، وكذا ترك سبب الجنابة إذا كانت الكتابة باقية، والمبادرة لغسلها إذا حصلت، فإن بقاء الآيات مع الجنابة يتضمن نوعاً من الامتهان، هذا والله أعلم) انتهى.
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2458...B3%D8%AD%D8%B1

----------

